# Individual Colour Question



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Jon i know that the individual colours are not offered in the US but they are in Canada.I just canceled my order for a 330 cic in white with black leather.I,ve decided to order the car in Orient Blue with Blue Soft Top.The best interior colour i have seen with this combo is sand. My dealer says that there is a dark navy blue interior colour offered in the individual line.Do you know of a website that shows what the individual colours look like?I'd like to see what this colour looks like because it matches the colour of the car perfectly .Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ink blue perhaps?

http://www.bmw.com/bmwe/products/individual2/index.html


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You know, I haven't really spent all that much time looking
at foreign BMW websites...

Many other members here have though...


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *ink blue perhaps?
> 
> http://www.bmw.com/bmwe/products/individual2/index.html *


 Thanks for the website info.That ink blue colour is terrible.It looks more like purple.I guess they don't offer a dark navy blue interior.The sand interior looks great with the myrtle wood trim anyway.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

*no individual in US*

Jon....... have I been looking at "individual" colors for not :dunno:

If not available in US will ED make a difference?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: no individual in US*



gr8330 said:


> *Jon....... have I been looking at "individual" colors for not :dunno:
> 
> If not available in US will ED make a difference? *


Unfortunately, Individual via ED is impossible under current BMW AG policy. They're afraid that they'll get 'stuck' with an oddly configured vehicle should the order go sour. Given the number of people that do flake out here in the U.S. I can't really blame them for this stance.

Some Individual items are available to the U.S. It just seems to be a matter of how hard your client advisor is willing to fight for it, and how much you are willing to pay for that 'courtesy'.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Petrol Mica with a chestnut interior would look stunning, I think...


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: no individual in US*



IndyMike said:


> *
> Unfortunately, Individual via ED is impossible under current BMW AG policy. They're afraid that they'll get 'stuck' with an oddly configured vehicle should the order go sour. Given the number of people that do flake out here in the U.S. I can't really blame them for this stance.
> 
> Some Individual items are available to the U.S. It just seems to be a matter of how hard your client advisor is willing to fight for it, and how much you are willing to pay for that 'courtesy'. *


Thanks for the help. When I get ready I'll put Jon to the test.


----------

